# Amberly countdown



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

My Amberly is due in about 6 weeks. Today I noticed she is trying to mount one of my other does. Is this normal for a pregnant girl? I have been wondering if she really is pregnant, since I thought she would be bigger by now this is her second freshening. These are her pooch and teat pics from 12 weeks and this past weekend which would make her about 15 weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, pregnant doe. Congrats.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

I read somewhere that if a doe is in heat & there is no buck, another doe may try to mount her. So the question to me is, is the doe that was on bottom in season?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks prego to me, how exciting!
It can go either way, but I did notice an open doe riding her preg sister.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

kayshowgoats said:


> I read somewhere that if a doe is in heat & there is no buck, another doe may try to mount her. So the question to me is, is the doe that was on bottom in season?


Yes I think the doe she was mounting is in heat.
I have noticed that when each of the 2 open girls are in heat they start bugging Amberly. I was telling my husband it was like having a buck rag. The girls would be in her face until she couldn't take it anymore and I would see her pushing them across the field, I would know that girl was in heat. This was the first time I saw Amberly actually trying to mount them.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*The final countdown*

We are now down to the last week (I hope ) or so of waiting.

Amberly is on day 136 , this is her second kidding last year she had a single at day 152. I am really hoping this time she goes a little sooner as I was planning on taking off the week of April 7th so I could be there . But to me she looks like she is a few weeks away yet.

Any guesses on how soon or how many?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*must quiet the crazy in my head*

So Amberly is officially going to drive me crazy and we are not even at her due date.

Day 145 is this coming Sunday and she has no udder, after corresponding with her former owner and seeing that her eyelids look very pale I gave her a shot of Ivermectin and started dosing her with red cell. Now that I am thinking parasites I did notice her poop has been a lighter brown than normal and this morning its back to its normal color. I also started leaving out Baking soda.

I tried to feel for baby bumps last night and couldn't feel any. ( I am new to goats so I could be missing them)
This moring i swear her belly looks smaller I hope this is all in my head. 

I also am thinking back to the end of February when I noticed black gunk on her tail I cleaned it off and haven't seen any discharge since. Around the same time my dog found something weird outside the goat pasture it was slimey and sort of looked like a towel that was in the mud for a long time. It was late and dark so I didnt really get a good look at but I had to order my dog to drop it and then I got a rake and dragged over to the woods and forgot about it. Now I am wondering if Amberly aborted. It doesn't really make sense because I found this thing outside the fence. I wish I had examined it closer.
If she had aborted would her belly still grow for awhile before coming back down?
As I said I need to quiet the crazy.
I have been so excited about the upcoming birth it would be disappointing if nothing happens.
I am going to work and try and forget it for a few hours- ha


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She's still preggers and she looks fine to me!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*Baby watch begins*

day 145 is tomorrow so I am officially on baby watch 
if anyone is interested in watching along with us I will have the barn cams on

http://98.221.234.134/CgiStart?page=Multi&Language=0

some instructions for viewing:
to see a specific camera click on the blue link above each camera labeled "indoor" or "outdoor"
to move the camera view click anywhere on the picture and the camera will recenter on the point.
there are some presets in the drop down on the left this will move around to points I typically find the girls hanging out.
you can change the refresh to motion.
Have fun and let me know if you are having problems


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That is really cool! If she aborted she would not continue growing at all.......the belly will look smaller as the kids get into position....i had a doe almost look like she wasnt pregnant and had triplets! sounds like things are normal......I can understand your concern about the "towel looking thing" and wanted to ask if she has continued getting bigger? udder growing? .......do you have any other goats that it could have been from? how much was there? it sounds lkke everything is good.....just breath and happy kidding and hopefully I'll get to watch! 

I just read your post again and since it was outside the goat pen maybe it was from a deer? Or other animal........


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

still said:


> That is really cool! If she aborted she would not continue growing at all.......the belly will look smaller as the kids get into position....i had a doe almost look like she wasnt pregnant and had triplets! sounds like things are normal......I can understand your concern about the "towel looking thing" and wanted to ask if she has continued getting bigger? udder growing? .......do you have any other goats that it could have been from? how much was there? it sounds lkke everything is good.....just breath and happy kidding and hopefully I'll get to watch!
> 
> I just read your post again and since it was outside the goat pen maybe it was from a deer? Or other animal........


She definitely grew since February, and her teats changed (hanging down ) just no udder to speak of. My other 2 girls have never been exposed to a buck so no chance it was anyone else. 
It must have been from another animal I wish I had checked it closer but was more interested in getting the dog away from it. 
I am going to just try and relax and wait for babies.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have any pics of her you can post?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

still said:


> Do you have any pics of her you can post?


If you scroll down in this thread I have pics from last Sat. I will put new ones up later today.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrndly said:


> If you scroll down in this thread I have pics from last Sat. I will put new ones up later today.


Duh! I feel stupid now.......I saw those and forgot lol. The lack of udder is a little concerning but I've heard some does don't fill until right before kidding .....can you feel any milk in her udder?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*our lady in waiting - chillin on a spring monring*

Day 145 - Ligs are tight ; still no udder ; the only real change I have noticed is some discharge. 
She is lazing around a lot more; is waddling and gets up and down like a preggo lady. 
I am guessing day 150


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*waiting and watching*

this girl is going to drive me crazy - yesterday she was breathing heavy all day and last night seemed to find it hard to get comfortable. This morning still no udder, ligs are still tight. If I wasn't positive of the breeding date I would say she is at least a week or more away from delivering (she was only exposed to the buck once). So the waiting and watching are on. I really hope she has these guys this week because I am off. It will be tougher next week.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

The waiting is the worst!!!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

*very disappointed*

so we had Amberlys breeder over tonight to take a look at her since I have not been seeing any udder. She is pretty sure she is not pregnant. 
it looks like we will have to rebreed and wait another 5 months.

she suggested I try bringing a buck to my house for a month and try breeding all 3 of my girls. I am very tempted mostly I think because my kidding balloon has just burst. this way I will be sure they get bred. Plus since 2 of them will be first fresheners I will be guaranteed to have some milk, if one or both of them turn out to not be great producers (that would be my luck :eyeroll

it blows my plan to rotate the girls and have milk all year. plus I will then have potentially nine kids to find homes for around December. 
Not sure what i should do - a driveway breeding is going to be a gamble since I am new to this and I work so getting the timing right is going to be tricky.
My husband is not thrilled about bringing a buck to our house. 
I have a small setup so it would hard but I was thinking maybe have him over and be with just one of the girls 
oh well i have some time to think about it and I need to get over the disappointment and put my fresh milk and cheese dreams aside for another few months.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Aaaawwwwww...........I'm sorry to hear she's not pregnant.....just have to try again


----------

